# Live Steam and what else?



## Ron67 (Jan 14, 2008)

Just curious how many of us gauge 1 live steamers also like to play/collect with electric trains. I collect and run O gauge trains, both Lionel and MTH as well as standard gauge tinplate, which I really like. What's your passion?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

American Flyer


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been an O-scale brass collector for about thirty years, and now added On30 to the purse-straining appetite, along with Gauge 1 for about ten years. Alex


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

I started out in HO like many, sadly I have none left.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Prewar Lionel and Prewar American Flyer O gauge.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Live Steam... 

and 


MY girlies! 


Allow me to introduce a FEW of them to you... 


This is Andrea: 











This is Autumn: 












This is Diana: 












This is Dolly: 












This is Julia: 












This is Madison: 












This is Shelby: 












Then there are Victoria, Brandie, Lacy, Sarah, Hannah, Amy, Greptchen, Shine, Cassidy, Blondy, Jessica, Rose, Pixey, Tara, Katherine, Coleen, Ascheleigh, Savannah, Linsey, Yichia, Vanessa, Iris, Gibby, Dorothy, Lulu Belle, and a few others that will be terribly miffed that I have left them out.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Got some projects in Z, h0m and 0 in the run as well.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

HOn30 layout, HO club layout, couple of On30 cars on the workbench for no sane reason. 
Also, I seem to be designing the same number of stage settings as before I "retired." Oh yeh, and a neglected tree farm. 

Harvey C.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ron67 on 09/14/2008 6:05 PM 
Just curious how many of us gauge 1 live steamers also like to play/collect with electric trains. I collect and run O gauge trains, both Lionel and MTH as well as standard gauge tinplate, which I really like. What's your passion?


Shooting. 

tac


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I thought the question in the original post was asking about other TRAIN related interests? I could edit my original post and add, guns, photography, mountain biking,fishing, and a half dozen other minor interests. Or did i read the question wrong. I'm Ok with all other interests, just didn't read the request that way??


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

I operate Lionel & Flyer Standard gauge three rail tinplate on a basement layout. I also have a collection of Lionel & American Flyer "O" gauge that I display & in the basement all year & run in the living room at Christmas around the tree. All items are from before I was born, 1939.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 09/15/2008 10:06 AM
Ok I thought the question in the original post was asking about other TRAIN related interests? I could edit my original post and add, guns, photography, mountain biking,fishing, and a half dozen other minor interests. Or did i read the question wrong. I'm Ok with all other interests, just didn't read the request that way?? 





Hey, the Subject line is "Live Steam and what else?" and the first post ended with "What's your passion?"


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an On30 layout loosely based upon the SPC in the planning stages. Currently modifying one of Bachmann's On30 4-4-0s to try and come closer to something more like a Baldwin narrow gauge American. It'll still be a caricature, but until MMI's 4-4-0s hit the shelves, it's the only game in town.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 09/15/2008 10:06 AM 
Ok I thought the question in the original post was asking about other TRAIN related interests? I could edit my original post and add, guns, photography, mountain biking,fishing, and a half dozen other minor interests. Or did i read the question wrong. I'm Ok with all other interests, just didn't read the request that way?? 


Dear Mr Runge - not to me, it didn't. 
And to show you that I'm neither single-minded nor illiterate, and yet still maintaining the railroad ethos, I'm also VERY keen in 1/3rd scale live steam and dismals running on 7.25" NG track, as well as H0 North Western US lines, CPR, CNR and ONR and the British pre-nationalised LNER. Me and ig like the shade of apple/Doncaster green of the locos. 

I also have a collection of about twenty LGB Euro steamy stuff and most of the 1/22.5 White Pass stuff including the Aster/LGB Mike and around eighty or so cars, and around thirty 1/29 Aristocraft and USA Trains. I have all the Fn3 Bachmann geared locos, and all of their Fn3 rod engines except the K-27 - I have the Accucraft version of that one - and a freightcars and passenger cars to suit. I build my logging cars to suit the geared stuff. 
In live steam I'm ashamed to admit that I only have one Aster - a BR01 and eight Maerklin ozeanblau cars, a Maerklin S3/6, an Accucraft three-cylinder Shay, and an Accucraft NG/G16 Garratt. I'm on the waiting list for the new WHR cars from GRS here in UK. 

BTW, here in the UK we tend not to get 'passionate' about stuff, preferring a more phlegmatic and studied approach - a sort of 'that's rather nice' rather than 'hot dang and whoopee'.  

tac


----------



## Skip Macewen (Jan 2, 2008)

I run and collect large scale trains LGB Aristo and USA with a few Bachmans thrown in


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just G scale, live steam and battery/track power stuff. Lean a bit towards mainline, but have some narrow gauge stuff. Make most of my own things. No collecting, just use it.


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

I started model railroading in N-Scale in 1994 where I had several articles published over the years on detailing and weathering. I must have a couple hundred pieces of rolling stock and around 40 locomotives. I got the live steam bug around 2004 when I tested the waters with a Accucraft Ruby, then followed shortly by an Aster Mikado kit. Since then I've picked up a Accucraft 3-cylinder Shay and most recently the Aster S2.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

If we're talking train-related interests, my other favorite scale is 12-inch-to-the-foot, and more specifically, trying to rescue some full-sized steam locomotives from a scrapyard in Roanoke, VA: http://lostengines.railfan.net 

My other great passion in life is ships and boats, particularly ocean liners, Great Lakes freighters, and tugboats, and needless to say I prefer them to be steam-powered too!


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Once I discovered Live Steam, all other model trains paled in comparison. I've sold off all of my HO except for the stuff with sentimental value. 
Other passions: antique fire apparatus (www.mosquitohillvfc.com), and a 1:1 Fairmont speeder: 
From Mountain Division 5/08


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I started in this hobby relatively recently when my wife bought me an LGB set in the vain hope it might encourage me to act my age and stop indulging in what she considered to be sundry dangerous sports. I put together a track with full computer controlled DCC but soon realized this was too much like what I do in my day job deep in the bowels of the software industry. And then I discovered live steam and all that is left of the electric stuff is an LGB track cleaner I converted to radio control and battery power (nice idea but useless for cleaning oil residues...) 

My wife thinks I'm obsessed - she's right - I converted the wine cellar (obligatory feature of any new home here in Seattle) to a temperature and humidity controlled train store.... 

Robert


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

027 Marxs and HO. Later RJD


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

We are primarily Ga 1 live steam, but have a B-mann "Connie" too. Unfortunately most of our club members' layouts are standard gauge, so the Connie does not fit most tunnels/bridges. 

Other big hobby is shooting. Old military stuff. 1950 Brit made Lee-Enfield .303, 1943 German made K98-K 8mm Mauser, 1873 Remington Rolling Block, No. 1 in 45-70 and 1891 Springfield Trapdoor carbine. Might go out this weekend, anyone want to come along?? 

Take care, Bob


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

BTW, here in the UK we tend not to get 'passionate' about stuff.................... - a sort of 'that's rather nice' rather than 'hot dang and whoopee'. 
tac 
Gotta keep that British upper lip nice and stiff eh Tac? Can't let the side down with too much emotion!!!!!  

David M-K 
Ottawa


----------

